# my bulldog 'winston'



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

this is my stud dog winston, he is 16 months old and a lovely boy, grandson to britishpride power n glory


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks like a grand fella!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

hes a good boy!!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS (Nov 6, 2007)

hes lovelyxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely bulldog


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

handsome. i want him


----------



## tubist (Feb 18, 2009)

Your dog looks very cuddly wuddly


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hes gorg my brother has a american bully hes a big dope hes on here under Morris have a peep at the picks he has on there. Lovely dog.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice dog,the girl in the avatar aint bad either.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What a handsome lad he is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes Lovely one of my dogs always sticks her tongue out


----------



## tubist (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good easy dog to look after?


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

its a strange place to ask this your better starting a thread of your own and asking there. There are alot of dogs and puppies are not very easy if your wanting a puppy, you could be better of with and older dog up for rehoming or a rescue dog it also depends on your living arrangement working hours etc


----------

